

Giant Plush Microbes - Toxoplasmosis, Gangrene, Etc. - mhb
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/6708/

======
biohacker42
This has been on thinkgeek for a long time. Why is it so high here now today,
spam?

------
ig1
Also available from the MOMA Shop in New York and Cyberdog in London.

------
zcrar70
:-O

